# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Siemens] Siemens SN45M580EU/01 πλυντήριο πιάτων

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας.  Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το πλυντήριο πιάτων του τίτλου, που είναι 13 ετών, με πολύ προσεγμένη χρήση σε καθημερινή...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

